# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الدعاء بطول العمر

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

قد  ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا لأنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه بطول العمر . 
  فقد روى البخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (653) باب من دعا بطول العمر 
 عن أنس رضي الله عنه  قال : (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل علينا أهل البيت 
 فدخل يوما فدعا لنا  فقالت أم سليم : خويدمك ألا تدعو له ؟ 
قال : (اللهم أكثر ماله وولده وأطل حياته  واغفر له) .
  فدعا لي بثلاث ، فدفنت مائة وثلاثة يعني : من أولاده وأحفاده 
وإن ثمرتي لتطعم  في السنة مرتين ، وطالت حياتي حتى استحييت من الناس 
 وأرجو المغفرة) صححه الألباني  في "صحيح الأدب المفرد" 
وذكر ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد" (5/146) قول عمر لعلي رضي الله عنهما :
 "صدقتَ ،  أطال الله بقاءك"  
وقال : "وبهذا احتجَّ من احتج على جواز الدعاء للرجل بطول  البقاء"
والافضل ان يكون مقيد بالطاعة او الخيركأن يقول اطال الله عمرك في طاعة الله 
وقد سئل الشيخ ابن باز على ذلك فاجاب 
 هل يجوز الدعاء بطول العمر أم أن العمر مقدر ولا  فائدة من الدعاء بطوله؟
  لا حرج في  ذلك، والأفضل أن يقيده بما ينفع المدعو له، مثل أن يقول أطال  الله عمرك   في طاعة الله، أو في الخير، أو فيما يرضي الله، ومعلوم أن  الدعاء لا يخالف  القدر،  بل هو من القدر كالأدوية، والرقى، ونحو ذلك. وكل  الأسباب التي لا  تخالف شرع الله  فهي كلها من القدر، وقدر الله ماضٍ في حق  المريض والصحيح،  ومن دعي له ومن لم يدع  له، لكن الله سبحانه أمر  بالأسباب المشروعة  والمباحة، ورتب عليها ما يشاء سبحانه،  وكل ذلك من قدر  الله، والله ولي  التوفيق. 
مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء الثامن.
وقال  الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :   "تكرر من الإخوان الذين يقدمون الأسئلة 
الدعاء بطول العمر لمقدمي البرنامج ، وأحب  أن يقيد طول العمر على طاعة الله 
فيقال : أطال الله بقاءك على طاعته . أو أطال الله  عمرك على طاعته 
لأن مجرد طول العُمر قد يكون خيراً وقد يكون شرّاً " 
انتهى من  "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (3/453) .

----------


## إبن سالم

ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها.....الآية...
دعوت أم لا فلا يفيد شيئا.فالأفضل والأبرك هو  الدعاء بالبركة في العمر وليس الطول....
سبحان الله وبحمده...

----------


## محمد الروسي

وفي البخاري قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لأم خالد بنت خالد بعد أن كساها خميصة سوداء
(أبلي وأخلقي)
وهو عند العرب دعاء بطول العمر كما قال ابن حجر في شرحه للحديث

 وقال الذهبي في السير:
(وأظنها آخر الصحابيات وفاة بقيت إلى أيام سهل بن سعد)

----------

